

Run PHP client-side or in Node.js - asmblah
http://asmblah.github.io/uniter/demo/interactive.html

======
asmblah
I know this kind of thing has been done before, but this is my attempt to
bring PHP to the browser (and Node.js.)

Hopefully it will be useful for reusing validation code/dependency injection
containers client side, etc.

